# The Isley Brothers



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

The first of three favorite Isley Brothers songs. Such a strong group; makes me wanna Twist and Shout. I have memories of working in a small fairly informal factory, often overtime, late at night when this song first came out. The little shop radio sat on a small shelf above the work area; it would be late at night and we had the radio turned up so that it practically levitated off its little shelf, with _Twist and Shout_ at ear-shattering volume. No wonder the Beatles liked it! But the Isleys did it better.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Isleys: Song Two:


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Isleys: Song 3. Love that guitar!


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

In 1971 they recorded a fantastic version of Crosby Stills Nash and Young's _Ohio_, which segued into Jimi Hendrix's _Machine Gun_.


----------



## Metairie Road (Apr 30, 2014)

God bless ya for this one Strange Magic.

Whoever says the 70's sucked obviously wasn't listening to the Isley Brothers. 3+3 was a fabulous album.

Even I can dance to this one.

*The Isley Brothers - Live It Up*






Was that guy wearing platform nikes?

Best wishes
Metairie Road


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

I thought I saw a precursor of Psy and Gangnam Style footwork in the above clip .


----------



## laurie (Jan 12, 2017)

Metairie Road said:


> God bless ya for this one Strange Magic.
> 
> *Whoever says the 70's sucked obviously wasn't listening to the Isley Brothers.* 3+3 was a fabulous album.
> 
> ...


Maybe - but this video provides ultimate proof (if any more was needed!) that 70's _*fashion*_ did, indeed, _suck_ ! :lol::lol:

*Funny story ..... I knew an older guy in high school who showed up one day on crutches; a skiing accident, he told everyone. It turned out that it was actually a_ dancing _accident ~ he fell off his platforms & broke his ankle!!


----------



## Rach Man (Aug 2, 2016)

Strange Magic said:


> Isleys: Song Two:


This is a great tune. Rod Stewart covered this song years later and used, none other than Ronnie Isley to help him on vocals. I love the original better but kudos to Rod for bringing Ronnie back to help out.


----------



## Rach Man (Aug 2, 2016)

How about putting Ernie up in front along with Ronnie's vocals.


----------

